# Décalage son / image => internet



## lamiredodo (7 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un problème récurrent qui commence à m'inquiéter : il m'arrive souvent de constater un décalage entre le son et l'image lorsque je visionne une vidéo depuis internet via Safari ou Firefox. Est-ce que cela vous est déjà arrivé ? Moyen d'y remédier ?


----------



## Cassiopée13 (7 Mai 2009)

As-tu essayer de visionner la même vidéo sur un autre ordinateur ?
Parfois les encodages des vidéos, surtout sur internet, sont vraiment mauvais, vérifie peut-être si ça vient de la vidéo d'abord en te servant d'un autre ordi.


----------



## lamiredodo (7 Mai 2009)

Cassiopée13 a dit:


> As-tu essayer de visionner la même vidéo sur un autre ordinateur ?
> Parfois les encodages des vidéos, surtout sur internet, sont vraiment mauvais, vérifie peut-être si ça vient de la vidéo d'abord en te servant d'un autre ordi.



Oui, justement je me suis aperçu que cela le faisait que sur mon ordi...!


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2009)

Sans profil, on ne devine pas aisément de quel ordi, ni de quel système il s'agit.
Encore moins pour le(s) site(s)


----------



## lamiredodo (7 Mai 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Sans profil, on ne devine pas aisément de quel ordi, ni de quel système il s'agit.
> Encore moins pour le(s) site(s)



Je suis sous OS X 10.4.11 avec mon fidèle et non moins vieillissant PB G4, 1,5GHZ et ses 2 GB de RAM.


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2009)

Ok, je n'ai pas de soucis avec un Mini G4@1,25 et OsX.4.11. 
Sur quel(s) site(s) ?


----------



## lamiredodo (8 Mai 2009)

Il a suffit que je redémarre mon ordinateur (ce que je fais rarement) pour que cela corrige le problème...par contre je ne sais pas pourquoi !?


----------



## Invité (8 Mai 2009)

Il ramait un peu trop pour décoder la vidéo aussi vite que l'audio.


----------



## lamiredodo (20 Juin 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Il ramait un peu trop pour décoder la vidéo aussi vite que l'audio.



Je me permets de ressortir un "vieux" post car mon problème est récurrent et le seul fait de redémarrer la bécane ne suffit pas.
Est-ce que cela pourrait venir d'un mauvais plug-in, une mauvaise configuration ? Quels tests pourrais-je faire pour trouver la source du problème ? Est-ce que la RAM n'est pas suffisante ?

Je suis ouvert à toutes propositions (ou presque).


----------



## lamiredodo (20 Juin 2009)

Je vois que mon problème, déchaîne les foules donc je vais l'animer...seul.
J'ai mis à jour Flip4mac (de 2.0 à 2.2) et les choses ont l'air de s'améliorer...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai le même problème avec de nombreuses vidéos visualisées sur Internet à partir de mon navigateur, et je n'ai pas trouvé la cause ni la solution.

J'ai les dernières versions des plugins. Attendre la mise en cache complète de la vidéo ne change rien au problème.

En revanche la désynchronisation disparaît lorsque je télécharge la vidéo sur mon disque dur puis que je la lis avec Quicktime Player ou VLC.

Je suis également sur un Mac G4 sous Mac OS 10.4.11 .


_NB: voici la dernière vidéo en date qui m'a posé le problème de manière flagrante : http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi (vidéo très intéressante, par ailleurs)_


----------



## lamiredodo (20 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai le même problème avec de nombreuses vidéos visualisées sur Internet à partir de mon navigateur, et je n'ai pas trouvé la cause ni la solution.
> 
> ...



Mêmes symptômes.


----------



## lamiredodo (5 Juillet 2009)

Je continue ce sujet, car le problème est toujours là et j'essaye d'éliminer les causes...j'arrive à regarder la télévision via ma Neuf Box et VLC sans problème de fluidité (mais qualité très moyenne) donc j'élimine le problème de connexion et viens de mettre à jour Flip4Mac...
La carte graphique de mon PBG4 serait-elle la cause ? Mais comment en être sûr ?


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> &#8230;
> _NB: voici la dernière vidéo en date qui m'a posé le problème de manière flagrante : http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi (vidéo très intéressante, par ailleurs)_



Effectivement, intéressante la vidéo.

Y'a un truc marrant quand même, avec Tiger, Flip4Mac, Perian à jour, c'est vraiment nul. La vidéo est vraiment mauvaise même en petit format :






En revanche, en collant le lien dans VLC (9.9a), c'est franchement meilleur, même en plein écran (bon, c'est un petit écran mais quand même !)






C'est encore QT qui merde ?


----------



## lamiredodo (6 Juillet 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Effectivement, intéressante la vidéo.
> 
> Y'a un truc marrant quand même, avec Tiger, Flip4Mac, Perian à jour, c'est vraiment nul. La vidéo est vraiment mauvaise même en petit format :



Je connaissais pas Perian, mais çà m'a tout l'air très utile donc je l'ai installé ! Vous en avez d'autres des plug-in dans le genre ou log qui facilite la vie sur Internet avec son Mac ?

Merci du tuyau.


----------



## Invité (6 Juillet 2009)

Y'a encore le codec DivX, si tu ne l'as pas. c'est la version 6 pour PPC


----------



## lamiredodo (7 Juillet 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Y'a encore le codec DivX, si tu ne l'as pas. c'est la version 6 pour PPC



J'ai installé le log en lien : çà a créé un dossier Divx Converter, c'est bien çà ? J'ai choisi un dossier "Divx 5.2.1", mais je crois que c'était avant...comment être sûr que la bonne version est installée ?


----------



## LedZeFred (7 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que vous !
quand je regarde la moto sur eurosport, via flip4mac et QT, le décalage varie entre une et deux secondes ! j'ai un iMac récent, ça ne vient donc pas du matériel, je pense plutôt que tous ces sites sont prévus pour Windows Media Player.


----------



## Invité (7 Juillet 2009)

lamiredodo a dit:


> J'ai installé le log en lien : çà a créé un dossier Divx Converter, c'est bien çà ? J'ai choisi un dossier "Divx 5.2.1", mais je crois que c'était avant...comment être sûr que la bonne version est installée ?



Regarde dans les prefs système si t'as un pref pane DivX.


----------



## lamiredodo (7 Juillet 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Regarde dans les prefs système si t'as un pref pane DivX.



Bah non, c'est justement ce qui m'a mis le doute : j'ai juste Perian et Flip4Mac...


----------



## Invité (7 Juillet 2009)

Essaie une recherche de ton côté alors.
A priori on ne trouve sur le site officiel que la version 7, mais non compatible PPC. :mouais:
Je regarderai demain, si j'ai fait une archive.


----------



## ben865 (8 Juillet 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> _NB: voici la dernière vidéo en date qui m'a posé le problème de manière flagrante : http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi (vidéo très intéressante, par ailleurs)_



Bonjour, 

pour cette video j'ai le même problème que vous, le décalage son/image, sous Safari et Firefox.
J'ai pourtant Perian et Flip4Mac mis à jour aussi.

J'ai essayé sur un PC (Internet Explorer 7), il télécharge automatiquement la vidéo avec le Lecteur Windows Media donc forcément il n'y a pas le décalage (malgré la mauvaise qualité d'image).

Pour reprendre ce que disait LedZeFred : 



> je pense plutôt que tous ces sites sont prévus pour Windows Media Player.



je pense pareil.

Sinon, vous avez ce problème qu'avec les formats AVI ? (je pense aux WMV et MPG)


----------



## lamiredodo (8 Juillet 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Essaie une recherche de ton côté alors.
> A priori on ne trouve sur le site officiel que la version 7, mais non compatible PPC. :mouais:
> Je regarderai demain, si j'ai fait une archive.



Je n'ai rien trouvé de très probant, rien qui m'installe une préférence système Divx...


----------



## Invité (8 Juillet 2009)

En fait, prévoyant je suis, et une copie de sauvegarde je possède ! 
Bref, je t'envoie un MP


----------



## lamiredodo (25 Août 2009)

J'ai toujours des problèmes de lecture de vidéo : c'est récurrent et çà commence vraiment à me saouler...
Est-ce qu'une solution pourrait être de passer de Panther à Léopard, non ?
Des avis sur la question ?


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2009)

Plutôt Tiger alors.
Léo est assez lourd ! :mouais:


----------



## lamiredodo (26 Août 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Plutôt Tiger alors.
> Léo est assez lourd ! :mouais:



Je m'y perd avec ces histoires de fauves : je suis déjà sous Tiger ! J'ai 2GO de RAM donc je me dis que çà peut le faire...


----------

